# I need Sugar Glider help please..



## Maggie Cummings

I need help with a Sugar Glider problem and I know there's at least 2 Sugar Glider experts here, but I can't remember just who they are...so here's my problem and I swear if one just one of you laughs I will hunt you down and kill you...

I have a 9 year old male glider who lives with his son in my living room. They started fighting Sunday with lots of crabbing noises, then Monday morning the dad was out sleeping in the food dish. That was a first as they sleep in their nest together and fold their blanket around them in prefect triangles. Anyhow when I picked the dad out of the dish I noticed he smelled strongly of urine and I saw his penis was out, and his fur is wet with urine...odd I thought. Then later in the day Dad was out drinking, also unusual, normally they drink at night. So Dad's penis was still out Monday evening so I did some on line research, which made me smear KY jelly on it. So this morning it's still out and they are sleeping in separate beds as it were and I am wearing sterile gloves and smearing KY jelly on it and gently pulling on it trying to get it to go back in. I am doing this because my exotic's Vet isn't in again until Thursday and the breeder has me greasing him up and rubbing on it trying to make sure it's not caught on anything. Sometimes something as small as a hair can keep it from going back inside. Or she's having me do it as payment for any jokes I played on her in the past
So I am hoping one of our Sugar Glider experts has some experience with a penis that won't go back in, is it a prolapse? And can give me advice that can carry this glider and me over to Thursday. I've been spreading KY jelly on it and rubbing it and moving it around trying to see if it's just caught or stuck or something. I also administered some Metacam trying to reduce any swelling and relieve any pain he was in, it's so tiny I can't imagine that it's swollen. Geeze, at first I couldn't believe I was manipulating a glider penis, and now I can't believe I am putting myself out for ridicule like this. But I am really hoping I can find some help here for me and the glider. I personally need emotional help, after all I have been playing with a very tiny Sugar Glider penis, or actually 2 penises cuz it's bifurcated...and I hope I haven't hurt the glider because I didn't take him to another vet, tho I couldn't find another exotic vet in town. 

But dmmj or AnthonyC no jokes! No picking on me, I am trying to help this guy and asking for help like this is embarrassing enough...

I also hope I am not breaking some rule about asking for non chelonian help.


----------



## AnthonyC

I used to raise Sugar Gliders as well... honestly I've never had this problem... well my Sugar Gliders never did anyway. I don't even know how to react to this... I feel sorry for the little guy. Tell ya what... I'll give a call to the guy that I bought my group from and see what he says. Oh boy... what did I just get myself into??? Gimme a little bit and I'll tell you what he says... you just keep on rubbin'!


----------



## Tony the tank

It's funny you would post this.. Talking to my buddy today..He has had the same issue a few times with his sugar glider... He uses preparation H... On it and within a few minutes it back in,...


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AnthonyC said:


> I used to raise Sugar Gliders as well... honestly I've never had this problem... well my Sugar Gliders never did anyway. I don't even know how to react to this... I feel sorry for the little guy. Tell ya what... I'll give a call to the guy that I bought my group from and see what he says. Oh boy... what did I just get myself into??? Gimme a little bit and I'll tell you what he says... you just keep on rubbin'!



Don't get started!!!


----------



## AnthonyC

Hey I thought that I handled that pretty well! He gave me a link & told me to pass it on to you... Hope it helps. When you're hands aren't full check it out! 

http://www.glidercentral.net/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php/topics/412889/prolapsed_penis_cloaca_private


----------



## dmmj

I am pretty sure no rules are being broken it is off topic chit chat.
Did your online research say whether or not their peni can be prolapsed? Could it be some type of male injury? 
I know certain monkeys males fight with their's

One last question I hope he at least bought you dinner first. ( sorry I couldn't resist please don't hate me)


----------



## AnthonyC

Haha! Oh David...!!! Just to answer David's question, yes than can absolutely prolapse. 




dmmj said:


> I am pretty sure no rules are being broken it is off topic chit chat.
> Did your online research say whether or not their peni can be prolapsed? Could it be some type of male injury?
> I know certain monkeys males fight with their's
> 
> One last question I hope he at least bought you dinner first. ( sorry I couldn't resist please don't hate me)


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo

haha when you said you wore sterile gloves I was immediately reminded of this! 

http://www.youtuberepeat.com/watch/?v=Oz-smJRmAQQ&feature=related


----------



## Nay

Oh Maggie, how could anyone make fun of someone trying to help a little critter???In fact , you big tuffy, the fact you even have little tiny Sugar Gliders is going to surprise many folks here I am sure!!
After reading that link that Anthony provided, is yours neutered?
Just curious.
Nay


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Nay said:


> Oh Maggie, how could anyone make fun of someone trying to help a little critter???In fact , you big tuffy, the fact you even have little tiny Sugar Gliders is going to surprise many folks here I am sure!!
> After reading that link that Anthony provided, is yours neutered?
> Just curious.
> Nay



Nope, he's not neutered and they are father and son...


----------



## Jacqui

Poor little guy! Poor Maggie, too!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

After reading Hectors post I hopped into the IROC and flew into town and bought Preparation H and after coming home I washed the area in warm soapy water then rinsed really good and smeared it all with prep H...so thanks so much for that advice Hector I really don't know why I didn't think of that myself. Now I guess it's a waiting game...


----------



## Tony the tank

Fingers crossed...keep us posted..


----------



## Tortoise

Hope all goes well for the little guy. Would love to see some pics of him when he is better and his dad too-not seen one in real life I don't think?

They sound very cute though and interesting critters.


----------



## Morty the Torty

Any news yet????!!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

They are very cute with real hands. They come from Australia . They are friendly and fun pets to own. But they are nocturnal so you only wake them up in the daytime briefly. Mine are father and son but I never named them. They use pillow cases for their blanket in a wicker basket that is their nest. They fold their blanket into a very neat triangle to sleep in. I think it's super cool to see how the fold that cover. 







They fly like flying squirrels. 






They are very small, probably weighing 50 grams.






These aren't very good pictures but it gives you an idea of what they look like...

Darned thing is still out, so I just used more prep H on it...I wonder if I can overdo that and maybe should switch to KY jelly again... I thought the prep H would work...


----------



## Angi

He is very cute and this is a very sad story, but I can't help but ask if there has been any unusual activity on your credit card? Maybe an order for Viagra and a Sugar Glider hooker.


----------



## lynnedit

Oh Ant. 
Did you say your exotic vet is back in on Thursday? Poor little guy.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Awww. Poor little guy!
what about PMing exoticdr on here?! He might have a bit of help. 

Are sugar gliders friendly? 
There not very common over here, especially not as pets! 
So I always thought they could be quite nasty. 
I've always wanted some, I think they are amazing! 
It's just so hard to get hold of them unless your a zoo or university.


----------



## AnthonyC

"They are very cute with real hands."--
Maggie, if this is true than why were you doing all the work?? HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## harris

I suddenly feel the need to smoke a cigarette.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

HAHAHAHAHHA!

Sorry Maggie but the ants last comment has me in stitches!!


----------



## Isa

Poor little guy  I hope everything will go back to normal soon.


----------



## Jacqui

Penis back in yet?


----------



## stephiiberrybean

woops. LOL. I just read my last comment.
It meant to say "ants" not "the ants"

How is the little guy today Maggie?


----------



## dmarcus

I hope the little guy is better...


----------



## Tortoise

I'm not sure if its my internet connection or what but the photos you posted won't fully emerge-I can see a few inches of each.Just wondered if there was an error or its just my computer and this so-called high speed!!

the few bits I can see look really adorable!!


----------



## Jacqui

Tortoise said:


> I'm not sure if its my internet connection or what but the photos you posted won't fully emerge-I can see a few inches of each.Just wondered if there was an error or its just my computer and this so-called high speed!!
> 
> the few bits I can see look really adorable!!



Working fine for me.


----------



## Tortoise

Jacqui said:


> Tortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if its my internet connection or what but the photos you posted won't fully emerge-I can see a few inches of each.Just wondered if there was an error or its just my computer and this so-called high speed!!
> 
> the few bits I can see look really adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working fine for me.
Click to expand...


Guess it is my computer then.
Thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Take this as a lesson, he is almost dead this morning because I didn't take him to the Vet yesterday. I's totally my fault. He is dying in my hand


----------



## SulcataSquirt

maggie3fan said:


> Take this as a lesson, he is almost dead this morning because I didn't take him to the Vet yesterday. I's totally my fault. He is dying in my hand



Oh no Maggie! So sorry to hear that. But don't go blaming yourself either - you did what most of us would of done, used resources until you could get to the vet you know. Hope everything works out okay for him.


----------



## AnthonyC

Argh! So freakin' sad! I'm so sorry, Maggie.


----------



## ascott

Maggie, I am so very sorry that your little one is going through this pain.


----------



## Tony the tank

That sucks..But...Where there is life...There is always hope...prayers sent your way..


----------



## Tony the tank

any update


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I did everything I know to do and he died in my hand this morning. The breeder I got him from and several other people say that there was something else wrong with him, that the penis prolapse was a secondary problem. That they don't die from a prolapsed penis. But I still feel very bad I didn't take him to the Vet, or get up in the night and put more KY on his penis. He was urinating thru it and he ate almost as much as normal at dinner last night. However, despite whatever anyone has said holding him in my hand as he died was heart wrenching.
The Vet that was available to me at the time was the same Vet that allowed my Big Bubba to die at his hospital. He took one look at Bubba and said, "Well, he's toast". Now how in the hell do you say something like that to a keeper who is in tears beside herself? I loved Big Bubba with ever fiber of my being and to have him die like that was devastating. He wrapped my Big Bubba in a bath towel and handed me his body without even an I'm sorry. I despise that man and would never and have never taken any more animals to him. So I guess I let my ego take over and that little glider died because of it.
He was nine years old, getting up there for a glider and it has been suggested that there was organ failure that caused his death. So I don't know what you all are thinking, maybe I am not a good keeper. Maybe I shouldn't be allowed to have any animals. I don't know, I did my best, but that wasn't good enough. It has been suggested that the Vet wouldn't have been able to do anything anyway. Who knows? I just know it hurts and my confidence is shaken because of it...


----------



## tyler0912

Im sooo sorry! <3


----------



## Tony the tank

I'm so sorry... You did your best...


----------



## dmmj

Wow the vet said that? I am sorry to hear him passing, you have my sympathies.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

I am so sorry Maggie! I am sure you did everything that could be done.


----------



## terryo

maggie3fan said:


> I did everything I know to do and he died in my hand this morning. The breeder I got him from and several other people say that there was something else wrong with him, that the penis prolapse was a secondary problem. That they don't die from a prolapsed penis. But I still feel very bad I didn't take him to the Vet, or get up in the night and put more KY on his penis. He was urinating thru it and he ate almost as much as normal at dinner last night. However, despite whatever anyone has said holding him in my hand as he died was heart wrenching.
> The Vet that was available to me at the time was the same Vet that allowed my Big Bubba to die at his hospital. He took one look at Bubba and said, "Well, he's toast". Now how in the hell do you say something like that to a keeper who is in tears beside herself? I loved Big Bubba with ever fiber of my being and to have him die like that was devastating. He wrapped my Big Bubba in a bath towel and handed me his body without even an I'm sorry. I despise that man and would never and have never taken any more animals to him. So I guess I let my ego take over and that little glider died because of it.
> He was nine years old, getting up there for a glider and it has been suggested that there was organ failure that caused his death. So I don't know what you all are thinking, maybe I am not a good keeper. Maybe I shouldn't be allowed to have any animals. I don't know, I did my best, but that wasn't good enough. It has been suggested that the Vet wouldn't have been able to do anything anyway. Who knows? I just know it hurts and my confidence is shaken because of it...



Maggie, don't you dare say that about yourself. Any animal that come's in your care ALWAYS gets 110% from you. He wasn't that young and it was just his time. I would trust you with the life of all my animals, and I'm sure others feel the same way. I have seen you go off on anyone who is mis-treating any animal. It is a terrible thing when something you loves dies in your hands, but you certainly did your best. Love and hugs to you.....and I'm am so sorry that this had to happen to you. You are a very caring person.


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Maggie I am so sorry. 
There was clearly something very wrong with him and you cannot blame yourself. You tried your best and like Terryo said, you care for your animals greatly.
I would trust you with all my animals. You care greatly and if there was something else you could have done you would have done it.

We are all here for you if you need someone to talk to or a shoulder to cry on than you know where i am


----------



## rasputin

Just thought I'd catch up on how your sugar glider was doing after last night.

I'm so sorry to hear that dad died in your hands. Maggie reading what you wrote brought tears to my eyes.

Your pain will ease and your confidence will grow again..
But what a lovely way for him to pass in your caring hands. you cared for him till the end and was there for him when it was his time.

Big hugs to you and the boy (son) from Nottingham x


----------



## Torty Mom

Oh no Maggie, my heart is breaking, I am so sorry! {{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## lynnedit

Oh, so sorry to hear that. There are some things that can't be fixed. And you care about your animals to the max! 
Never give up.


----------



## TurtleTortoise

So sorry.  you shouldn't blame yourself. Its not your fault.


----------



## Tortoise

So sorry Maggie-you did everything you could have done. Sometimes its beyond our control. Don't feel bad-it sounds like he had a great life with you.

Big Hugs!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt

No matter how hurt you are - you shouldn't blame yourself. It was just his time and you cared for him all the way to the end. Like said above - I would trust you with all of my animals plus some. You can just feel the passion you have for your animals through your postings. Hold your head up and cherish what you still have. Make sure to keep the Son company through the transition. If you need anything PM me, I will help in any way I can.


----------



## ascott

_*maybe I am not a good keeper. Maybe I shouldn't be allowed to have any animals. I don't know, I did my best, but that wasn't good enough.*_

So maggie, I understand what you are expressing and feeling here, totally I do dear... sometimes things happen and we can second guess our actions until we are sick...instead, store away the entire event incase someday someone describes to you a problem they are having...you will no doubt be a great helper to them...

story; the very first bearded dragon i ever cared for was given to me from an old boss (hey this seems to happen to me a bit, just realized that while typing?) who's son no longer wanted the hassle for caring for him..so I said sure, I love reptiles of all kinds...so Larry came to live with us, I cleaned the aquarium, purchased beautiful river rocks/dirt, purchased a nice climbing log/stick, you know the whole set up...I thought I would set him up near the big bright sunny window so he could see the outside world---you know, give him something to watch...since he was so neglected and hardly ever fed (iceburg lettuce was his diet when the kid remembered) he would absolutely love the chosen location....so I pulled the blinds all the way open so he could see out all day while I went to work....so 10 hours later I get home, I have my then baby son in my arms carrying him into the house...go right pass Larry...give a glance over and take a few more steps then realize...huh, why was he staring at me--he did not even flinch when we walked pass....so I set my boy down and walk back over...bend over so I can get a closer look....WHOLLY CRAP....I tap on the glass I reach in and touch him and he is cold and starting to get stiff...he had passed.....could not figure for the life of me what could possibly have happened....so we wrap poor Larry up in a pretty little hanky, place him in a shoe box, the next morning we drive him down to the vets office so that they could dispose of his little frail body (as I could not bring myself to drop him in the trash and if I burried him the neighbors stupid cat would have dug him back up.....it was not til the weekend which was a couple of days later that I realized what had happened to him...so I was siting on the couch and noticed that at about 12:15ish suddenly the sun blasted into the window and into the now vacant tank ...at that moment I realized that I had killed poor, mistreated and neglected Larry....I was mortified with my dumb careless actions (and I knew better, but totally did not realize the way that the sun would move to that window for what would have been easily over and hour and a half)...I was sick for so long every time I imagined poor Larry and his senseless, horrible passing....maggie, my error could have been and was labeled an accident by some...but to me it was absolutely my fault.....

Difference here maggie dear, you did not do anything wrong---your little one was likely having issues that you could not intervene....try not to beat yourself up for this as it is one of the things that happens and will likely never be resolved in your mind or heart....

My situation will always stay with me and you bet I will never place any living creature near a window ever ever again and cringe when ever I see pics with a tortoise in a tank close to windows...and I always hope that the owner has selected a shady spot....

Remember the fun with your little buddy and take peace in the fact that you are who he knew and your hands brought him much pleasure in his life and those same hands were where he was comforted in the passing moment....I am very sorry for your loss maggie...and rest in peace little man...


----------

